# Bachmann ez track auto reversing system



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these, anyone know how it works? I've seen the auto reversing track and see no sensors or anything......


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Surprised i've never heard of auto reversing circuit boards, guess that's what everyone used on reversing loops before dcc.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Did not know Bachmann made such. There are circuit boards out there though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

*Bachmann Reverse Loop controller*

You need one of these automatic Reverse Loop controllers for DCC
when you have a WYE or a loop of track that comes back
on itself...visualize a single track with a loop at one end.

If you followed the right rail around the loop you would
see that it then BECOMES the left rail. Thus: A short
circuit. 

To avoid this you insulate the loop. Connect the Reverse loop
controller to the main track...and it's secondary to the insulated
loop. When a loco or lighted car hits the insulated section
it causes a minute 'short' that causes the controller to
reverse polarity in the loop to match that of the incoming
train...thus eliminating the operator having the need to
throw manual switches to do the same thing.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

*Bachmann Reverse Loop controller*

Forgot to mention...I have 2 Bachmann Reverse loop
controllers. 

D


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one and it works just fine.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't wanna discuss it too much while this listing on ebay was still available. I haven't seen one of these , seen it and had to have it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COCA-COLA-T...XC6kBAmixlwomAOV0Tkbq9A=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I couldn't understand how it worked untill I researched it and found the bachmann's reverse loop box.
The streetcar itself has no bumpers or anything to be directional.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone own a town square trolley ?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

For some time, I've wanted to build a subway point-to-point pike. Sort of a new dimension for a micro layout, 
about 4 inches wide and about 5 feet in length, inside a PVC pipe. At the time, it seemed important that the 
subway cars stop in the center, delay five seconds, and then go to the end, reverse, center, pause, to the opposite 
end, reverse, and so on. So I talked myself in this Heathcote thing with infared sensors. The wiring was a royal pain, but I eventually figured out that there is like one common wire, and the other wires simply affix to a specific row of terminals on the mother board. I am not a tech geek, but I could at least figure that out. Come to test launch it and this is what happened:




After rewiring the whole kit and caboodle several times, the same result was achieved, which is to say, nothing. Lot of 
back and forth inquiry with the manufacturer landed me a "missing" chip and an extra sensor. When I finally circled 
back to get it running again, I found a second sensor had quit. That's enough for me. 

I'll put the working sensors on eBay, and if anybody is an electronics geek who likes to troubleshoot this stuff, PM me
with a price. I'll post it to the trading forum, as well. 

In the meantime, it dawned on me to simply move the station stop to where the reversing/pause end is. What could be simpler?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is on a 9 year old thread, and doesn't seem to be related to the initial post. Maybe a new thread would have been a better choice.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, a rather old thread, but the information was relevant to my latest project, for which I conceived perhaps 
twenty five years ago, and have been struggling with infrared sensors and such, as posted above, for the 
last two. Seeing this old thread rekindled my interest in trying to get it going, and spurred me to shell out 
the money for the Bachmann kit. I have a bad habit of starting new threads instead of sticking to one heading, so 
I thought it better to continue here rather than adding more clutter to a very popular, and crowded, Forum. 

Getting to the point, the Bachmann Auto Reverse System, should anyone care to know, was surprisingly 
wonderful: it assembled in five minutes (just my skill level), worked perfectly from the get-go (no endless 
troubleshooting), and the termini allow for a smooth stop, a perfect five second pause, and a gentle reverse. 
The latter was very important, as all I ever knew was the vintage Lionel trolley reverse which banged the 
poor trolley into a sudden reverse at each end. I didn't think these units would hold up under that abuse, so 
no worries there. If anyone is considering the Bachmann Auto Reverser System, I give it 5 stars; money 
well spent (usually I am not so ebullient).

This micro layout is four inches in width, and maybe 56 inches in length. Perfect for taking to train shows 
in the back of my compact automobile, and will hang nicely under my regular HO layout for display/storage. 

Free paper printouts have provided some nice subway wall tiles (for a dollhouse, shrunk a little towards 1/87), 
and subway platforms and in-between-rails cement ballasting is coming together nicely by simply 
slicing up the cardboard the kit came in, and cutting to size. In the past, plaster, styrene, and balsa have 
all been tried and used, only to find that simple thin cardstock is so easy to work with, abundant, and free.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Cardboard is such an easy medium to use. I'll glue it in tighter so the platform reaches the lower edge of the door. Either paint a gray concrete, or will see if a free download of tile can be used. I don't well remember the floors of NYC subways, seem to remember a light color grimy concrete with suitable stripes to warn off passengers from getting to close. 

A piece of scrap plastic transparency might add to the sense of looking through a window into this miniature subway. 

Photographs help me to adjust the position of the brick wall paper. A third rail will be placed to the far side of the track. 
From Google photos, it seems the third rail is a, well, rail! That's easy! Plenty of scrap track I can sacrifice for that job. 

Thinking of using some cheap clear Christmas lights glued, out of view, along the top of the tunnel for that gloamy 
florescent look. 

In doing a little research, it was interesting to note that London had its first subway in 1863- during the time Washington, D.C. was a quagmire of mud streets and the Civil War raged . First subway came to Boston in 1897. 

I like the micro layout concept, and always wanted to do a totally urban layout, and always enjoyed the great efficiency and utility of subways, in both Boston and NYC, so I get to do three things at once without breaking the bank and in a 
small space. Lot of fun, this. A Walther's Subway Entrance will be affixed above the station, later on. It seems a flat portion of sidewalk will be useful to mount it upon, and perhaps I can squeeze in a little street scene, too boot.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Track inserts going in nicely. Feel like I've reinvented the Wheel using cardstock for platforms and track inserts. 
Track inserts are getting glued in with weights to hold flat. The third rail is visible just beyond the track rail. Very 
easy and simple to install. Not going to recreate the trough in the center, where a pedestrian can find refuge, 
as the effort does not merit it. The platforms are only roughed in at present. Probably going to get a covering 
of printed tile paper.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Chops said:


> View attachment 554036
> 
> 
> Yes, a rather old thread, but the information was relevant to my latest project, for which I conceived perhaps
> ...


Very nice work! Subway lines in tunnels are rarely seen on layouts. You gave me some good ideas to think about on my shelf layout. 
Couple of questions regarding the Bachmann auto-reverse system: 
I think it solely functions with EZ Track, is that correct? And is the delay time adjustable or is it permanently set for 5 seconds? 
Seeing those Redbird cars brings back a lot of memories. I grew up in NYC and spent many years on subways.
Thanks for the great pics and info.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The track in the set is EZ track roadbed, but has a special wiring, so it cannot be used interchangably with regular EZ track. Two bumpers, included in set, create, I think, a momentary short circuit that causes the circuitry to pause the powered engine prior to reverse. 

The basic set gives you four nine inch straights and four 19 inch curves plus the two bumper tracks and the transformer which is a special reversing unit that you will require. 

I have extra pieces of the special EZ reversing track if you'd like to buy it at a reduced price.

The manual says that the stop is between 5 to 7 seconds, and I see no way to increase or shorten the delay. 

The stop and reverse only occurs at either end of the point-to-point, there is no middle ground for stopping. At first this was a discouragement to my interest, until it dawned on me I could just as easily drop the station platform at either end
of the journey. 

This auto reverse system is also available in N scale. 

I had previously attempted to use an infrared system by "Heathcote," which turned into a disaster as two sensors ended up defective and was missing a chip. Also, it requires a good deal of drilling and wiring, which you get to redo when trying to troubleshoot why it isn't working. This Bachmann set is like a thousand times better in every way.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Chops said:


> The track in the set is EZ track roadbed, but has a special wiring, so it cannot be used interchangably with regular EZ track. Two bumpers, included in set, create, I think, a momentary short circuit that causes the circuitry to pause the powered engine prior to reverse.
> 
> The basic set gives you four nine inch straights and four 19 inch curves plus the two bumper tracks and the transformer which is a special reversing unit that you will require.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your offer. No, I use a different system for point to point. It’s a unit made by Bazooka Electronics. It’s with Kato Unitrack but could be used with regular sectional or flex. 
The delay time with that one is adjustable from several seconds to a few minutes, depending on how long your run is. I was just curious about how the Bachmann worked. 
The Bazooka model only works with DC locos. There is a different one for DCC, not sure of the manufacturer of that. 

There has been discussions on here about the starting and stopping scenario you mentioned. You may be able to find those threads in search. That’s way above my pay grade. Back and forth is fine with me for now. Happy Railroading. 
Dan


----------

